# 3 axis skull tutorial?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where can I find a very detailed (pics preferred) step by step tutorial on making a 3 axis talking skull?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

There is a thread on 1 of many ways to do it over on the Halloweenforum, all 93 pages of it.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

We're working on a tutorial for our site, but it will be a while in the making considering the current to-do list. Not to mention I used a Prop2 instead of VSA, so it will be a bit different than the Halloween Forum type.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Try here: http://rockbottomcemetery.webs.com/numbskullsfordummies.htm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Caretaker, that's exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------

